# My Own Personal Therapy Dog!



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

This is too cute not to share. I have been having a flare up of my fibromyalgia, so my DH was giving me a back rub as I was laying on the couch. Cash was so intent on getting involved he jumped up on my back and laid there (all 24 lbs of him) providing a heat treatment. When ever DH would move to a new location Cash would put his head right where he had been. it was almost like he knew it would need heat after the pummeling. When DH was done...Cash stayed on my back inching up to nuzzle his head next to my head. 

I am sure you will understand why there are no pictures of the therapy session. LOL just a cute story to share. 

but here is my sweet boy.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Missy that is so sweet. I'm sure they know when we are not feeling well and Cash wanted to help in his special way.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

That is so cute and sweet. He is a special boy.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

AAAwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Cash, what a sweetheart you are! Missy, thanks for sharing. Cash is beautiful!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

They just KNOW don't they....how awesome. 
24 lbs!!!Gosh ..he is big huh?? LOL


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

What a sweetheart Cash is.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww, What a good boy to look after his Mom like that! And what a face! That would cheer anyone up!

Hugs for both of you!:hug:


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

xxoox's to Cash!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

What a good boy Cash!
He's such a sweetheart!

Beverly


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Such a good boy who obviously loves his Mommy!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Cash is a smart boy. He knows touch/love can heal. Didn't you feel better afterwards?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That is such a sweet boy you got there Missy! Your guys are a special team! :thumb:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Missy, that is just such a sweet story! What a good boy to his momma... and just look at that face. That would lift anyone's spirits.  I hope you feel better soon, my friend. (((hugs)))


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Missy, I hope you feel better soon. Cash is just such a sweetheart. And see, it did make you feel better! Thanks for sharing the photo of your big, sweet boy!!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

that's so sweet!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

THAT is why we have dogs...they are the most loving creatures on earth. Great story, Missy.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*THIS* is why this forum is so important!!!!! can you imagine me sharing this story on Face Book where all my work colleagues and family could see? They just don't get it. Thank you all for understanding and your well wishes.

Cash is a very loving boy. Now, if I could just teach him to use his paws like elbows in a knot DH would be very happy to give up the command massages.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Missy said:


> *THIS* is why this forum is so important!!!!! can you imagine me sharing this story on Face Book where all my work colleagues and family could see? They just don't get it. Thank you all for understanding and your well wishes.
> 
> Cash is a very loving boy. Now, if I could just teach him to use his paws like elbows in a knot DH would be very happy to give up the command massages.


So true! :clap2:
Hope you are feeling better:hug:


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

awww Cash, what a sweet boy!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your fibro flare-up. Cash is so sweet. I think they just know when we need them.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

That is so sweet! Don't they always seem to know when we're not feeling well and try to cheer us up! How great is that?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

What a sweet boy you have. These little ones know when we need them, don't they.


----------

